# The Grove Air Raid Shelter, December 2017



## urbexdevil (Dec 27, 2017)

After a long drive stuck on the glorious M25 for hours on end, the Grove air raid shelters were nearby so took my chance for a quick solo mooch.

I have to be honest, these have been on my list for quite some time but wondering around the tunnels the place became somewhat repetitive so I did not walk as far down the shelters as I could as they felt almost endless.

None the less, it was great to finally see the shelter and a nice surprise to see graffiti at a minimum, despite nothing other than broken chairs, rusty buckets and a lot of spiders within the shelter.



> During the war the four great railway companies of Britain, like many similar undertakings and branches of government, looked for countryside locations where they would be less likely to be a target for bombing. The London, Midland and Scottish (LMS) Railway company relocated to The Grove, a country house near Watford, and former seat of the Earls of Clarendon.
> 
> Staff were given very little notice of “Project X”, as the move from Euston was codenamed, and the move was completed in the first three days of September 1939, neatly concluding before the declaration of war on Sunday 3rd September.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 27, 2017)

A nice post with an interesting history content.


----------



## Gromr (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice, reminds a little of the one in Silvermere.


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2018)

It's great that this has survived. Great bit of history.


----------



## Malenis (Jan 17, 2018)

That signage......beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing


----------

